# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Fructuoso Canonge

## Pulgas

Un interesantísimo artículo aparecido en el diario El País.
Conejos de chistera | Cataluña | EL PAÍS

----------


## MagNity

¡¡Gracias por la referencia!!! 
¡¡Que grande!!!! ya se donde tengo que ir un día a tomar algo..xDDD

----------


## Iban

Dado que la página del periódico desaparecerá antes que el foro, paso a copiarla aquí (gracias, Fernando):


*Conejos de chistera*
*Fructuós Calonge, el 'Merlín Español', fue el mago más famoso de su época
*
1376416175_349500_1376416535_noticia_grande.jpg

Ahí lo ven tan rozagante, saliendo de la chistera de un señor vestido con un frac carmesí en un reclamo publicitario de una desaparecida tienda dedicada a la prestidigitación de la calle Pas de la Enseñanza. Hasta hace unos años este anuncio antiguo corría peligro de desaparecer, borrado por la desidia. Afortunadamente, se pudo salvar tras una placa de metacrilato transparente, recuerdo de una afición tan barcelonesa como los trucos de magia. Durante todo el siglo XIX, la ciudad tuvo fama gracias a personajes como Joaquim Partagás, que en 1878 abrió la tienda El Rey de la Magia de la calle Princesa, e inauguró el Salón Mágico de la Rambla, donde se ofrecían espectáculos de ilusionismo. Entonces era una diversión considerada honesta por la todopoderosa Iglesia, que la permitía en una capital sin apenas teatros ni otros entretenimientos.

_Actuó ante reyes como Isabel II, Amadeo I y Alfonso XII y todos lo condecoraron con medallas_

El personaje retratado en esta pared es Fructuós Canonge, seguramente el prestidigitador más famoso de su época, a quien se conocía como el Merlín Español. Había nacido en un pueblecito de Tarragona en el seno de una familia que huyendo de la miseria se instaló en Barcelona, donde con 15 años se alistó en el ejército. Servía en el castillo de Montjuïc cuando estalló la revolución de la Jamancia. Fascinado por los ideales que pregonaban los republicanos, desertó y se unió a ellos. Aplastada la revuelta, fue encarcelado en Cádiz. Siete años más tarde, a su regreso se encontró que su padre había muerto y tuvo que ganarse la vida primero como cerrajero y después como vendedor de quincalla. Poco después abría un quiosco de limpiabotas frente a la farmacia El Globo de la plaza Real, donde aún puede verse la publicidad de su puesto. Cuentan que cubría su parada con un toldo de colores, y que esparcía pétalos de flores por el suelo. Había contratado a un grupo de pilluelos del Raval y les enseñaba el oficio. Para llamar la atención, hacía trucos de manos y se comía el betún untado en una tostada. Pronto era conocido en toda Barcelona, aunque sus ideas políticas le llevaron en más de una ocasión a una celda de Montjuïc, o a un barco varado en el puerto —el Pontón—, que era utilizado como presidio flotante. El incidente más grave tuvo lugar en 1856, cuando se produjo una insurrección contra el golpe de Estado del general O’Donnell. Arrestado al ser confundido con uno de los instigadores de las barricadas, a punto estuvo de ser fusilado y finalmente se le desterró a Cuba, donde tuvo que servir nuevamente en el ejército por un plazo de un año.

_En 1887 abrió un salón de limpieza tras su última temporada en el Romea. Falleció tres años después_

A su regreso se encontró que su hermano se había hecho cargo del negocio, así que decidió probar fortuna como mago. Las descripciones que se han conservado le presentan como un sujeto alto y moreno, con bigote y perilla napoleónica, parco en palabras y de aspecto desaliñado. Debutó en el teatro de los Campos Elíseos del paseo de Gràcia en 1858, y desde ese instante no dejó de trabajar en escenarios de Europa y América. En el teatro del Liceo tuvo un sonado duelo con otro gran ilusionista de la época, el célebre Mister Hermann. Entonces ya era una celebridad que había actuado ante la reina Isabel II y después ante los reyes Amadeo I y Alfonso XII, que le distinguieron con sendas medallas (un dicho popular afirmaba que algo era de mucho valor si tenía “más medallas que el gran Canonge”). Cada tarde acudía al herbolario del Rey de la calle del Vidre, donde compartía tertulia con el doctor Robert o con el escenógrafo Soler i Rovirosa. Su rostro era conocido por el gran público, y sus retratos se podían encontrar en tiendas y comercios de lo más variopinto. Anunciaba desde bailes y festejos ciudadanos, a marcas de betún y de cerillas. Durante el carnaval se paseaba por la Rambla vestido de capitán general, luciendo las medallas auténticas que su arte le había reportado, rodeado de niños para los que realizaba toda clase de números. Freía un huevo dentro de su chistera, convertía un vaso de agua en licor que daba a probar a quien quisiera, rompía un reloj a martillazos para sacarlo intacto del bolsillo de su dueño. Su castellano siempre fue muy elemental, y sus pifias en este idioma se convirtieron en frases celebradas por el pueblo.

Este famoso prestidigitador se jubiló en 1887 al finalizar su última temporada en el teatro Romea, y abrió un gran salón de limpieza de calzado en la calle Canuda. Falleció tres años más tarde, y a su entierro en la catedral acudió una multitud que le despidió enfervorecida. Ahí le tienen con su frac rojo, siempre a punto de sacar un animalito de su chistera. Si le quieren ver mejor, vayan ustedes a comer a Cal Josep, un gran restaurante en la calle Roger de Flor donde su fotografía preside el comedor.

[Referencia: elpais.com 13 agosto 2013]

----------


## maximus

Muy buen aporte. Felicidades

----------


## maximus

Por cierto, dejadme aportar el enlace de un video, (advierto, es en catalán.), que entiendo que complementa muy bien lo expuesto por Iban.

Fructuós Canonge, d´enllustrador a prestigitador - YouTube


Saludos.

----------


## Iban

Gracias, Maximus, por el vídeo. Aunque yo no he aportado nada, salvo tanscribir lo compartido por Pulgas.

----------


## maximus

Disculpa Pulgas, muchas gracias a los dos.

----------


## Pulgas

:Smile1:  :Wink1:  :Smile1:

----------


## zejo

Canonge ha trabajado en Portugal.

----------


## zejo

......

----------


## serxu

Hola, no se si estoy loco pero recuperar este tema. Estoy haciendo un estudio sobre los inicios de la prestidigitación de la magia en Francia y España (1800 en adelante) y estoy estudiando algunas cosas sobre Canonge. Por referencias en el libro "Historia de la Magia Española del siglo XX" habla de unos textos titulados "Canonge y Partagás" Grupo "C" 1.999... ¿alguien sabría decirme si sabe algo de estos textos? Gracias

----------

